# Smaller elk cape. WTT for euro mount



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I got a smaller bull on my LE hunt and decided not to do a shoulder mount. I did cape the bull and would like to see if anyone wants to trade the cape for the work to do a euro mount. Needs to be fast as its in my garage with ice on it and the days are getting warmer.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Freeze it, and freeze it fast until you get a taker. Do not salt!!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't taken it off the skull, nor do I have time (or know-how) to do that in the next few days. Definitely won't fit in my freezer as is. So now what?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Watch this video - I know you said you don't have the time, but it won't take all that long ~ 10 minutes.






Once you have it off the head, fold it up wet side to wet side, put it in a garbage bag and throw it in the freezer.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

19thDidn't watch the video, but make sure you don't mess up the pre-orbital glands ("tear ducts") in front of the eyes. Makes for a better mount.


----------

